# 1st Annual Lake Snowden Bass Tournament



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I picked up a flyer at Wallmart for this bass tournament on May 13th. $30 entry, 30 boat limit [flyer says 50], registration at 6 am, fishing hours 7-3, final weigh in 3:30. Phone [740] 590-2901 or [740] 590-0866.

Just thought some might want to know. I plan on doing it, I have never tried a tourny so i figured I give it a try.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Hi...I fish Snowden a good bit...just started a few years ago. I may have been one of the folks you saw in the cold rain.

I am interested in discussing Snowden and Tycoon with anyone that fishes either. I have not mastered Snowden but I do enjoy the lake. I have considered the tourney but it seems like a small lake for a tourney of any size....not that many spots.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I love fishing snowden, I'm fishing another torny on the 13th so I will not be able to fish it. I would be interested in fishing other torny in the area. If anyone knows of other torny in the area please post them. Thanks


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

Hunt for Bass, we are nearly neighbors. I did live in Cheshire but now live in southern Gallia Co. near the dam. I would be interested in hearing your view on the lake and tactics to use. I am willing to do that same.


----------

